# Amplificador clase AB1 Pushpull con dos 5881



## hazard_1998 (May 23, 2011)

bueno, como comente en el hilo sobre amplis a valvulas, voy abriendo un nuevo hilo a medida que va avanzando el proyecto, por comienzo, voy colocando el esquema en Multisim 11, sobre el cual fui simulando el inversor de fase, la ganancia a lazo abierto, y a lazo cerrado, el ancho de banda a lazo abierto, donde queda la sensibilidad de entrada, distorsion harmonica, etc.

si, ya se que ni mamado me va a quedar con los numeros que arroja el simulador, pero es un buen comienzo para ver como va a ir quedando la etapa, polarizaciones, ancho de banda etc.


para el que no tenga multisim, que chifle y le paso el esquema en pdf.

por otro lado, el de la metalurgica se atrazo con el chasis (no tuvo tiempo) tendre que esperar una semana masss....... los alambres para los trafos los tengo que ir encargando de a poco, porque por cada medida tengo que comprar 1 kilo a $60 y pico cada kg, y entre fuente y salida son como 5 medidas distintas.....


----------



## antiworldx (May 24, 2011)

XD                                         . Al rato le doy una revisada bien... saludos!

Bien, ya vi que hiciste, un amplificador diferencial de potencia y acoplamientos directos. Aqui el truco será como responde el transformador...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 24, 2011)

Algunos detalles a mi parecer.
Un poco "duro" en la sensibilidad (4Vpp).
Las resistencias de grilla de las válvulas de salida me parecen muy bajas en comparación con la de las placas del excitador.
Para polarización fija, las tensiones (y teniendo en cuenta que los cátodos de salida van directamente a GND) de alimentación de la potencia me parecen altas.
Estos datos están tomados directamente de la hoja de datos de la 5881 de TS.


PD: ya que vas a usar polarización fija, no te animás a "mover" el punto de trabajo del inversor de fase y hacer un acoplamiento directo entre las placas de la 12AX7 y las grillas de las 5881?
Se complica la realimentacion, eso lo sé, pero.....

PD: aunque viendo estas curvas, quizás con esas tensiones funcione bien:

A pesar de que el circuito ponen resistencia y capacitor en los cátodos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 24, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> XD                                         . Al rato le doy una revisada bien... saludos!
> 
> Bien, ya vi que hiciste, un amplificador diferencial de potencia y acoplamientos directos. Aqui el truco será como responde el transformador...




anti, diferencial es, como todo amplificador pushpull, pero si te referis al inversor de fase, este no es de potencia, por otro lado el acoplamiento no es directo....



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Algunos detalles a mi parecer.
> Un poco "duro" en la sensibilidad (4Vpp).
> Las resistencias de grilla de las válvulas de salida me parecen muy bajas en comparación con la de las placas del excitador.
> Para polarización fija, las tensiones (y teniendo en cuenta que los cátodos de salida van directamente a GND) de alimentación de la potencia me parecen altas.
> Estos datos están tomados directamente de la hoja de datos de la 5881 de TS


uhmmm... en realidad la sensibilidad es mayor, ya que entre el generador de entrada y la etapa de entrada hay un potenciometro que esta al 65% y la tension eficaz de entrada termina siendo 930mVrms  para maxima excursion antes del recorte (15.4Vrms)

por otro lado, si, me quedo un poquito alta la tension de fuente, en rigor de verdad deberia ser de 425V de tension de alimentacion, ojo porque la tabla que posteaste es para clase AB2 que es con corriente de grilla 1 y con la consecuente disipasion de potencia de esta.

por el lado de las resistencias de grilla para la polarizacion de bias, (100K) en realidad deberian ser de entre 220k y 270k, para no atenuar mucho la señal de salida del par diferencial, pero el maldito multisim me las quemaba. por eso las baje, inclusive si ves que potencia les puse, creo que de 10 o 20w cada una para que no las queme...  (maldito multisim!:enfadado::enfadado



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> .
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53909
> 
> PD: ya que vas a usar polarización fija, no te animás a "mover" el punto de trabajo del inversor de fase y hacer un acoplamiento directo entre las placas de la 12AX7 y las grillas de las 5881?
> Se complica la realimentacion, eso lo sé, pero.....



el tema de acoplar directamente es que me quedaria con tensiones de  entrada no inversora e inversora a al rededor de -150V (para tener -22V en grilla 1 de los pentodos de salida, con lo cual  tendria que entrar con capacitor a ambos lados...



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: aunque viendo estas curvas, quizás con esas tensiones funcione bien:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 53910
> A pesar de que el circuito ponen resistencia y capacitor en los cátodos.



en esas curvas me estoy guiando para hacer el ultralineal, 450V en Ebb (+B) y 425V en las rejas pantalla, pero ojo, caen 22V en la resist de catodo.....osea, 427V en placa y 400V en reja 2...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 4, 2011)

bueno, voy subiendo fotos del progreso, cuento que compre 6 6L6WGC coin base por ebay, para las que me faltaban (2), ahora me sobran 4..jajaja, me llegaran en unas semanas... , ya terminé de bobinar el trafo de alimentacion, del que pongo fotos, quedo con 2 debanados de 6.3V 2A, 2 de 3.15+3.15V 500mA, 2 de 40Vca 300mA para las tensiones de BIAS, y 2 de 300Vca 200mA (calculo quedará en 425Vcc) para las tensiones de placa, tambien encargue la laminacion Grano orientado, me cortaron 10kilitos... asi que tengo de sobra para los trafos de salida mas el de alimentacion, el cual desnuclearé cuando me entreguen la laminacion GO y armaré nuevamente para probar la nueva laminacion.... veré donde me queda el "AL" con grano orientado.... asi puedo calcular mejor el trafo de salida....


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 4, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAa jijo!!! eso es prolijo!, Cuando te avientas el de salida? No había visto que hicieeran desde los transformadores... 

Cuando le sacas pruebas de laboratorio a ese trafo?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 4, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> AAAAAAAAAAAa jijo!!! eso es prolijo!, Cuando te avientas el de salida? No había visto que hicieeran desde los transformadores...
> 
> Cuando le sacas pruebas de laboratorio a ese trafo?




no voy a calcular el de salida hasta tener el nucleo de grano orientado. tengo que ver donde me queda el AL del nucleo


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2011)

Muy bonito el trafo.
Pequeña pregunta: ¿Cuánto estás pagando por la laminación?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Muy bonito el trafo.
> Pequeña pregunta: ¿Cuánto estás pagando por la laminación?


mira, yo la consegui rogandole a uno de los proveedores de mi laburo y me consiguió 10kg,
me tiro cerca de 7.5 dolares el kilo, carissssimo, pero bueno, los trafos de audio sin G.O. se hacen imposible de hacer y que queden como corresponden...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2011)

'Chas gracias por el dato.

Veré qué consigo por acá, que ando con alguna necesidad de hacer unos trafos y no tenía idea de los precios de la laminación.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> 'Chas gracias por el dato.
> 
> Veré qué consigo por acá, que ando con alguna necesidad de hacer unos trafos y no tenía idea de los precios de la laminación.
> 
> Saludos


Mira, yo no lo conseguia por ningun lado al grano orientado, si no es imprescindible tener muy alta permeabilidad, te recomendaria que pruebes los nucleos de dos columnas (tipo nucleo UI)
No te da la permeabilidad del grano orientado pero bastante mayor que los nucleos standard y son mas faciles de conseguir que el g.o.
(Es la laminacion std cortada al medio)


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2011)

Oka. Anotado.

Si tengo suerte, no tengo que hacer nada. Si tengo un poco de suerte, nomás me tocan los trafos de alimentación.
Si no tengo nada de suerte... Todo.

Una buena al menos me tiene que tocar 

Saludos


----------



## DAMONROYO (Jun 4, 2011)

Como amigo vas muy bien deverias subir un video para ver la eficiencia de esos transfo, por ahora si tenes idea de como armar el preamplificador de un clase D te encargo un comentario


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Oka. Anotado.
> 
> Si tengo suerte, no tengo que hacer nada. Si tengo un poco de suerte, nomás me tocan los trafos de alimentación.
> Si no tengo nada de suerte... Todo.
> ...


los trafos son para un valvular?.. si son los de salida deberian ser si o si GO, porque con la permeabilidad de la chapa de hierro silicio 1.8 no vas a lograr mucha inductancia primaria que digamos, con suerte unos 8-10Hy, y por lo que calculé yo, para que llegue hasta 20hz, necesitaria cerca de 27Hy.. por eso el GO....


----------



## Cacho (Jun 5, 2011)

Fetivamente.
Como te decía, con un poco de suerte no me tocan los trafos de salida (se hace sólida), pero si no... Al GO de cabeza 

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 9, 2011)

bueno, como comente antes, me acaba de llegar la laminacion en UI grano orientado, 10kilitos....

dos cosas, la primera, esta muuy sucia, por el paso del tiempo, el aceite protector que tenia encima se hizo un chicle, tendre que limpiarla... 

la segunda, para la envidia y la bronca de todos... esta laminacion me costo la modica suma de 1 docena de facturas


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola hazar te felicito por el post, espero algún día llegar a poder diseñar mis propios transformadores, te comento estuve mirando la simulación en multisim y el circuito me parece fácil de implementar,  ya hace un tiempo que me ronda en la cabeza la construcción de un ampli a válvulas y en mi caja de chatarra encontré estas 2 6l6 y 4 pl36 por lo que he visto las 6l6 están diseñada para esta aplicación en particular, voy a seguir atentamente tus comentarios para llevarlo acabo.
desde ya muchísimas. gracias
saludos gabriel


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 13, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola hazar te felicito por el post, espero algún día llegar a poder diseñar mis propios transformadores, te comento estuve mirando la simulación en multisim y el circuito me parece fácil de implementar,  ya hace un tiempo que me ronda en la cabeza la construcción de un ampli a válvulas y en mi caja de chatarra encontré estas 2 6l6 y 4 pl36 por lo que he visto las 6l6 están diseñada para esta aplicación en particular, voy a seguir atentamente tus comentarios para llevarlo acabo.
> desde ya muchísimas. gracias
> saludos gabriel


en la semana voy a postear novedades, ojo por la simulacion, que no es la ultima version, inclusive tiene errores...en un ratito corrijo el esquematico y lo subo



hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, como comente antes, me acaba de llegar la laminacion en UI grano orientado, 10kilitos....
> 
> dos cosas, la primera, esta muuy sucia, por el paso del tiempo, el aceite protector que tenia encima se hizo un chicle, tendre que limpiarla...
> 
> la segunda, para la envidia y la bronca de todos... esta laminacion me costo la modica suma de 1 docena de facturas




bueno, falta sacarle fotos de como esta la chapa... 

medí la permeabilidad de la chapa y resulta que de µr=350 paso a ser de µr≈1500
por ese lado salto en una pata... con 1710 espiras llego tranqui a los 27Hy que me dieron por calculo, en unos dias (cuando me libere de laburo) arranco con el bobinado del 1er trafo de salida...


por el lado estetico de la chapa resulta que eso que yo crei que era aceite endurecido por el paso del tiempo en realidad era restos de barniz de un par de decadas atrass.... segun me comento mi proveedor es chapa recuperada de los nucleos de los viejos trafos auxiliares de SEGBA, ahora, ademas de ser de alta calidad el trafo, tambien va a ser histórico!


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 15, 2011)

hola hazard una consulta el trafo que diseñaste es para una versión estéreo del amplificador? te comento por acá en todas las cosas que he guardado encontré un trafo de  2 por 375 volt a 100 mA y  a su vez tiene un bobinado de 3+3 volt a 4 A y otro de 5 volt a 3 amper, este trafo es de industria argentina por lo que veo los hacían de muy buena calidad ya que especifica las perdidas del nucleo en este caso 1.4 watt por kg, acá me surge una nueva duda con respecto al bobinado de alta tensión los 100 mA que puede entregar  es por cada bobinado o es por los 2.
gracias saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 15, 2011)

Lo normal es que sea por cada bobinado. Si los pones en paralelo, deben de ser 200mA


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola antiworldx como estas, gracias por las respuesta, me leíste la mente creo que va a funcionar entonces ya me ahorre unos pesos, por ahora voy a realizar una versión mono del amplificador por lo que veo el diseño del amigo Hazard es estéreo.
Saludos.

PD: les dejo una foto del trafo a usar


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 15, 2011)

antiworld tal vez puedas conseguir uno en alguna casa que haya reparado tv a válvulas, este lo conseguí en una casa de mi ciudad y me lo regalaron junto con algunas válvulas, pl36 y 6dq6, de esto ya hace un tiempo
Saludos.gabriel


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 15, 2011)

Ese es el problema... fue hace mucho, mucho tiempo...

Los dueños de dichos lugares ahorita estan bajo tierra.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 18, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola antiworldx como estas, gracias por las respuesta, me leíste la mente creo que va a funcionar entonces ya me ahorre unos pesos, por ahora voy a realizar una versión mono del amplificador por lo que veo el diseño del amigo Hazard es estéreo.
> Saludos.
> 
> PD: les dejo una foto del trafo a usar


amigo gabriel, lamento decirte que no te servirá ese trafo para un equipo stereo...

1ro, 375+375 son para obtener 400-450Vcc pero con rectificador de vacio, tipo 5U4 o GZ34, pero si usaras diodos comunes, como voy a usar yo, sacarías 530Vcc, lo cual es muuucho para las 6L6GC, las cuales tienen declarado como 450Vcc como tension maxima de alimentacion de anodo.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola Hazard, como estas? te comento por ahora solo pensaba solo armar una versión mono del amplificador,
ya que solo tengo dos válvulas, con respecto al a la válvula rectificadora no habría problema ya que tengo alguna 5u4 por acá,  los 450 volt que puedo tener es con el agregado de los capacitares electrolíticos de 20uf o 40uf no es así, por acá busque datos sobre la válvula rectificadora y por lo que veo la voy a estar trabajando muy al limite, que piensas al respecto.
saludos.

Pd: disculpa hazard recién me di cuenta estuve mirando un datasheet de otra valvula.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 2, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola Hazard, como estas? te comento por ahora solo pensaba solo armar una versión mono del amplificador,
> ya que solo tengo dos válvulas, con respecto al a la válvula rectificadora no habría problema ya que tengo alguna 5u4 por acá,  los 450 volt que puedo tener es con el agregado de los capacitares electrolíticos de 20uf o 40uf no es así, por acá busque datos sobre la válvula rectificadora y por lo que veo la voy a estar trabajando muy al limite, que piensas al respecto.
> saludos.
> 
> Pd: disculpa hazard recién me di cuenta estuve mirando un datasheet de otra valvula.


claaro gabriel, con la 5u4 podrias llegar a 400-450V con los capacitores de 30-45uF.

bueno, porrr fin tengo el chasis, aunque todavia lo tengo que mecanizar, todavia no pude ponerme a bobinar los trafos de salida, porque para hacerlo necesito muuucho tiempo sin gente al rededor en casa, y hay que hacer todo un despliegue para bobinar.....

y por el lado del chasis, sigo teniendo dudas con el circuito a utilizar..., por un lado simule el pushpull con un solo inversor de fase (1 valvula 12AX7) y en clase AB1, ( amp clase AB 5881 Version 2) en el cual necesito +3dBm para lograr los 55W, con una tasa de distorsion de 1.2% y una ganancia de lazo de -3dB y por el otro lado tengo la simulacion con 2 pares diferenciales (amp clase AB 5881 version 3), logro tener la potencia maxima (55W) con -0.5dBm de entrada, la ganancia es plana hasta 1.2MHz y la tasa de distorsion es de 0.036% peeeeero, a costa de tener -36dB de ganancia de lazo... lo cual me da un poco de cagazo de que llegue a oscilar con semejante ganancia de lazo, ademas de que calculo yo aumentará muucho la distorsion por intermodulacion transitoria... algun consejo? porque no quiero perforar el chasis sin saber si le tengo que meter o no otra valvula. ni tampoco quiero meterle una valvula al pepe si despues va a ir con una sola por canal....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 2, 2011)

Y digo yo: porqué antes de mecanizar no armás un prototipo cuando tengas todos los materiales y probás? Sea como sea, el primer diferencial no de la versión 3 no creo que esté tan lejos en ganancia del circuito original de Mullard (30 dB), no me parece que sea excesivo.

PD: hay una válvula bastante menospreciada pero con la que hice algunas pruebas y funcionaba más que bien en baja señal: la 6AU6, y muy económica por cierto.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y digo yo: porqué antes de mecanizar no armás un prototipo cuando tengas todos los materiales y probás? Sea como sea, el primer diferencial no de la versión 3 no creo que esté tan lejos en ganancia del circuito original de Mullard (30 dB), no me parece que sea excesivo.
> 
> PD: hay una válvula bastante menospreciada pero con la que hice algunas pruebas y funcionaba más que bien en baja señal: la 6AU6, y muy económica por cierto.




si, deberia armar un proto, lo reconozco, materiales para hacerlo tengo... 

el tema era que como ya tengo el chasis, los zocalos y etc... queria mecanizarlo para ir montando... pero bueh, mepa que primero debería armar el inversor de fase en un zocalo y probarlo.... te pregunto black, que opinas del circuito de entrada? sera muy rebuscado con los dos diferenciales en cascada?

con respecto a la 6au6, no era un pentodo de señal esa?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 2, 2011)

Si he de ser sincero...... sip, me parece un poco "rebuscado"  No digo que no vaya a funcionar, solo que me gustan más los circuitos "simples".

Efectivamente es un pentodo de señal, lo decía para permutar el 1er diferencial por un pentodo común en caso de requerir más ganancia. El circuito original usa la EF86, pero son extremadamente caras.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si he de ser sincero...... sip, me parece un poco "rebuscado"  No digo que no vaya a funcionar, solo que me gustan más los circuitos "simples".
> 
> Efectivamente es un pentodo de señal, lo decía para permutar el 1er diferencial por un pentodo común en caso de requerir más ganancia. El circuito original usa la EF86, pero son extremadamente caras.


si, las EF86 es la clasica opcion.... yo tengo 2 guardaditas que no pienso usar a menos que sea ultra necesario.. salen como 300 pesos argentinos cada una...

el tema de meterle el segundo par diferencial fue porque queria que la realimentacion sea por diferencial de entrada y no por catodo... y el driver no me quedo otra opcion...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bien, pero...... si ya tenés el inversor con el primer diferencial, para qué es necesaria la inversión del segundo, porqué no poner el segundo solo como amplificador?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 2, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Bien, pero...... si ya tenés el inversor con el primer diferencial, para qué es necesaria la inversión del segundo, porqué no poner el segundo solo como amplificador?


el segundo ES amplificador del primero, solo que es balanceado. la unica diferencia con colocar 2 amplificadores de tension es que comparten la corriente de catodo en una fuente de corriente, y no es algo que haya inventado yo, lo vi en unos cuantos equipos... solo que el inversor de fase en vez de usarlo como lo hice yo usan un paraphase o un concertina (carga dividida) y con realimentacion por catodo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ya sé que ES, pero no le veo el sentido de que sea balanceado.
Guardando la configuración, te dejo como lo haría yo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ya sé que ES, pero no le veo el sentido de que sea balanceado.
> Guardando la configuración, te dejo como lo haría yo.


calculo que habras querido hacer 2 amplificadores de tension separados, pero les falta la polarizacion de catodo....
el tema de usar pares diferenciales es supuestamente para cancelar distorsiones armonicas, y que las ganancias de cada porcion sean incondicionalmente identicas, de ahí que varias marcas (dinaco, McIntosh, Williamson) usen drivers y predrivers con conexion diferencial.., vamos a ver como quedará. por ahora le meteré 2 doble triodo a cada canal, y sino quedará el zocalo libre.....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 3, 2011)

En realidad, no es necesaria la resistencia de cátodo, fijate que así tal cual lo puse circulan 2 mA.
Igual fijate que agregué un par de condensadores ya que en el que vos posteaste (versión 3), la grillas (del excitador) quedaban muy positivas, y aunque en el simulador funciona, en la realidad no lo haría .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En realidad, no es necesaria la resistencia de cátodo, fijate que así tal cual lo puse circulan 2 mA.
> Igual fijate que agregué un par de condensadores ya que en el que vos posteaste (versión 3), la grillas (del excitador) quedaban muy positivas, y aunque en el simulador funciona, en la realidad no lo haría .



como que no haria falta?. en mi simulador tiro error.. pero reconozco que no me puse a ver por que tira error, supongo que vendria por ahi...

esos capacitores los saque porque con la fuente de corriente autopolariza la valvula, la tension de catodo depende de las tensiones de grilla, y como los catodos estan a una fuente de corriente, con un transistor que soporta 300V no habria mayor problema....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 3, 2011)

> como que no haria falta?. en mi simulador tiro error


El simulador, es solo eso. Mirá en el circuito 3 que subiste, verificá la tensión de trabajo entre cátodo y placa del excitador, funciona, pero crees que realmente funcionaría?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 3, 2011)

bueno, voy pasando en limpio el esquema. la cosa quedaria asi....


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola muchachos como están, hazard mi felicitaciones otra vez, por acá me gustaría participar un poco mas en el tema pero prefiero escuchar o leer en este caso a los que saben, bueno por acá tengo casi todos los componentes para una versión mono del mismo, pero aun sigo buscando precio para el trafo de salida, viendo la posibilidad de mandar a construir el gabinete ya que quiero darle una terminación presentable.
Como ven sigo atento al tema.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 19, 2011)

Podes intentar comprar un gabinete en el exterior, fijate y compara precios para ver que te conviene

Convengamos que este tubo y el 6l6 son más guitarreros, el único que logro hacer algo de mejor calidad fue Mcintosh,
Recordar que la 6L6 y el resto de americanas de esa época son tetrodos, ya que los europeos patentaron el pentodo y los americanos no podian producirlos hasta mucho tiempo despues, de alli que los mejores tubos sean los europeos cono la EL34, la KT66, la mejor de todas sin dudas la KT88, y la EL156 de Telefunken, que no fue popular por no tener un zócalo compatible con las otras, pero sin duda un gran tubo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 19, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Podes intentar comprar un gabinete en el exterior, fijate y compara precios para ver que te conviene
> 
> Convengamos que este tubo y el 6l6 son más guitarreros, el único que logro hacer algo de mejor calidad fue Mcintosh,
> Recordar que la 6L6 y el resto de americanas de esa época son tetrodos, ya que los europeos patentaron el pentodo y los americanos no podian producirlos hasta mucho tiempo despues, de alli que los mejores tubos sean los europeos cono la EL34, la KT66, la mejor de todas sin dudas la KT88, y la EL156 de Telefunken, que no fue popular por no tener un zócalo compatible con las otras, pero sin duda un gran tubo




porrr favor panda, no blasfemes en mi hilo (te recuerda a algo esta expresion? cuando mandaste a callar a varios en algun hilo tuyo quizá?)...
en estados unidos se usaban los pentodos, de Phillips, los tetrodos de haces dirigidos, fueron desarrollo de marconi/osram, mas precisamente de J. Owen Harriesand, de hecho la 6L6 de RCA (*M*arconi *O*sram *V*alves, de inglaterra, le vende la licencia a RCA en 1935 porque ellos no las podian fabricar de forma masiva) es la version de encapsulado metalico de la KT66, KT significa *K*inkless *T*etrode Nº66 o tetrodo sin muesca en la curva Ip/Up, muesca que aparecía en los tetrodos netos producto de la emision secundaria, Marconi/Osram era la fabrica inglesa que luego produjo las KT66, luego las KT88, de hecho la KT77 fue la version BEAM TETRODE de las EL34, es mas, los amplificadores MARSHALL, ingleses traian de fabrica los tetrodos KT88, y cuando los empezaron a exportar a USA, los armaban con 6CA7 o con 6550...


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 19, 2011)

Es un dato histórico que no se me habia ocurrido investigar... pero en que consiste la diferencia entre 6550 y KT88?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 21, 2011)

La diferencia principal es que la KT88 fue diseñada especificamente para audio, mientras que la 6550 fue diseñada y utilzada como servoamplificador, por otro lado si bien muy similares no son exactamente iguales.
Por otro lado una es americana(6550) y la otra europea(KT88) esta deriva de la KT66, otras de la misma familia son la KT90 y la KT120

Podria decirse que tras 25 años de no poder prodcuir pentodos el 6550  es uno de los primeros pentodos americanos, antes de esta el cavallito de batalla fue la 6L6


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 25, 2011)

bueno, voy subiendo fotos del proyecto, comento que si bien no estoy posteando, sí estoy trabajando en el proyecto... la cosa va leeenta, pero a paso firme, en este momento el chasis esta en proceso de cromado  lo mandé a cromar a espejo, para que brillen los filamentos de los tubitos

el sobre frente que se vé es de aluminio de 5mm de espesor, con las perillas torneadas de aluminio embutidas en el sobre frente. al igual que la tecla de encendido.

los atenuadores de entrada... como encaré todo el equipo como un doble monaural, en vez de hacerlo como un estereo integrado (se vé en las fotos la idea de hacer todo hiper simetrico, la simetria existe dede el montaje, pasando por los trafos de salida y alimentacion hasta el circuito mismo, que es completamente diferencial y simetrico) en vez de poner un potenciometro tandem (stereo) poner un control de atenuacion por canal, y se me hizo medio dificil decidirme por poner dos potes comunes, ya que sería practicamente imposible ajustar el nivel de entrada exactamente igual en ambos canales poniendo dos potes (a menos que este o al minimo o al maximo jejej) entonces me puse a ver sobre los step attenuator, de los que se consiguen de tipo serial (un divisor resistivo con tomas intermedias en cada paso) o del tipo "ladder" el cual son un divisor resistivo por cada paso, y cuando uno gira la llave, lo que hace es elegir el divisor resistivo que corresponde para ese paso... traer dos monofonicos tipo ladder de 24 pasos de 100KΩ logaritmico, totalmente construido de forma discreta con resistores de 1% y con llave rotativa de tipo "make before break" (algo asi como primero hago el cambio y luego desconecto el paso anterior, para que no haya microcorte cuando se gira la llave) me salio con envio y todo 28 dolares desde china hasta argentina (capital federal).

bueno, mientras me croman el chasis, y mientras sigo ahorrando para comprar las valvulas que me faltan (digamos que las 6 valvulas que compre via Ebay nunca me llegaron, y el vendedor nunca mas me contesto el mensaje... digamos que me garcó 50 dolares...:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado
seguiré de a poco bobinando los trafos de salida, de las cuatro bobinas que tengo que hacer ya hice la primera, osea, tengo medio trafo bobinado (cada trafo lleva dos bobinas en paralelo)

que lo vayan disfrutando, cuando me entreguen el chasis cromado le saco nuevas fotelisss con los zocalos puestos asi van babeandose un poco mas


----------



## joerco (Sep 24, 2011)

para el que no tenga multisim, que chifle y le paso el esquema en pdf.

Por favor, ¿puedes pasarlo a pdf? y también las actualizaciones????
No tengo multisim y no puedo instalarlo pués no trabajo bajo window.
Gracias de antemano.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, voy pasando en limpio el esquema. la cosa quedaria asi....


Acabo de verlo....
Un saludo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 25, 2011)

joerco dijo:


> para el que no tenga multisim, que chifle y le paso el esquema en pdf.
> 
> Por favor, ¿puedes pasarlo a pdf? y también las actualizaciones????
> No tengo multisim y no puedo instalarlo pués no trabajo bajo window.
> ...



joerco, al final lo viste?

igual esa actualizacion esta desactualizada...

me tengo que sentar en el altium a pasar en limpio esquematicos el impreso de la fuente...
en la semana me comprometo a hacerlo y pasarlo a pdf


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 1, 2011)

bueno, voy poniendo fotelis del proyecto... en poco tiempo terminaré el 1er trafo de salida (por fin!) y por otro lado, en breve me pondré a alambrar el chasis.... ya hice la placa de fuentes auxiliares, fuentes de corriente para los pares difrenciales y la fuente de alta...

alguien que convenza a mi mujer, que ahí es donde debe ir el equipo con el par de bookshelf....


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2011)

Ver el archivo adjunto 60809

El equipo junto a las especias, ¿ Es para que tenga un sonido mas "*Picante*" ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 1, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 60809
> 
> El equipo junto a las especias, ¿ Es para que tenga un sonido mas "*Picante*" ?
> 
> ​


jajajajaajaj, es que no tenia lugar donde apoyar nada, mi casa ya se esta tornando chica, y me tuve que excluir en la cocina, tambien esta la foto al lado de las hornallas, eso es para hacerle el "burn-in" a las 6L6GC... previo paso por el freezer para hacerle el Cryo-tratement


Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 19, 2011)

bueno, voy comentando avances, por fin pude terminar el maldito primer trafo de salida, estoy realmente complicado con los tiempos y no puedo avanzar mucho... son todos pasitos de hormigas....

luego posteare fotos, pero primero paso las mediciones... Lp=100Hy placa a placa (digamos que el codo de -3dB me quedaria cerca de los 25Hz)
y Llk=17mHy (digamos que el codo de -3dB a lazo abierto es de 150KHz....) opiniones?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 1, 2012)

Bueno, lamentablemente se me rompió la camara de fotos, con lo cual no  podre sacarle fotos al ampli... 

*Ya esta andando el primer canal!* 
En  principio me quedo con 36dB de ganancia a lazo abierto, y 26dB a lazo  cerrado, modifique la segunda etapa, reemplazando la 12AX7A por una 12AU7A, bajando bastante la ganancia de esta etapa, pero aumentando la corriente de esta, todavia me falta agregar un buen disipador al transistor de la fuente de corriente de este par diferencial, ya que de 3mA pasó a 12mA y con 55V de caida como que calienta bastante, ademas tuve que agregar resistores balasto de unos 100kΩ a las grillas nro 1 de las 6L6, ya que baje mucho la impedancia de salida del driver, lo cual perjudica el funcionamiento de la etapa con acoplamiento por capacitor ante sobrecarga.

*Mediciones:* 
medido con osciloscopio, el codo de -3dB abajo (a lazo cerrado)  me quedo en cerca de 12Hz, y arriba, cerca de los 100Khz. y a lazo abierto, 25Hz - 50Khz (todo esto a  mitad de potencia de salida), por otro lado aun me presenta alguna  oscilacion (muy pequeña) con onda cuadrada a 10Khz, con lo cual me  preocupa un poquito que se me largue a oscilar
todavia no pude medir distorsiones por que no tengo con que, mas que nada porque mi generador de funciones tiene una tasa de distorsion del 1% con lo cual no puedo medir mucho... 

*Prueba  de escucha:
*Suena aceptablemente bien, todavia hay cierto hum que no  puedo terminar de sacar, noté que es muy suceptible al ruido electrico  en el ambiente, por ejemplo, veo que si la PC esta encendida, por mas  que no este conectado a ella, capta ruido de la fuente de la maldita PC..., desenchufo la pc de la pared y se hace el silencio total. por  otro lado, hay algunas cosas que no me convencen en cuanto al sonido,  algunos ruidos raros que aparecen ante ciertos tonos en particular, en principio pense que estaba inestable la realimentacion, o que resonara el trafo de salida con el capacitor del tweeter, pero no, abrí el lazo, y a lazo abierto hace lo mismo, tendre que probar si con el ampli interno de los edifier hace lo mismo o no, porque el sonido es como si resonara algo dentro del bafle, como un repiqueteo que no logro descubrir... en fin, seguiré despacito a pulirlo y emprolijar algunas modificaciones de ultima hora, ademas tengo que volver a juntar energias para bobinar el otro trafo de salida.


EDIT: bueno, el cochino repiqueteo lo sigue haciendo con el ampli interno de los edifier, ademas, parece que esta haciendo falso contacto o conmutando el relécito interno de conmutacion de parlantes, porque hace como un falso contacto cada tanto... malditos baflesssss

aqui pongo una captura de una onda cuadrada de 10khz a lazo cerrado, con carga de 10ohms... opinones? quedara estable?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 4, 2012)

bueno, a falta de camara de verdad, bienvenida la del celular!, voy poniendo fotos del armado interno tal como esta ahora, y como se ve el equipito medio rengo (le falta armar un canal)

*¿¿¿comentarios???

*


PD: se nota que tengo que emprolijar el alambrado no? todavia estoy testeando el ampli y tratando de darle horas de escucha, a ver si me convence o no el sonido, pero sin baffles como la gente y con musica en MP3 desde la PC como que mucho no se puede pedir no?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 4, 2012)

Remonono tu ampli Hazard.
Ya como está se ve lindo, así que si lo emprolijás...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 4, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> Remonono tu ampli Hazard.
> Ya como está se ve lindo, así que si lo emprolijás...


el tema es que tengo que agregar esas R de 100K pegadas a las grillas 1 de las 6L6, y para eso tengo que cambiar los capacitores de acoplamiento, porque voy a tener que preformar distinto sus alambres, con lo cual, tendre que pedir mas a china....


----------



## fosforito (Jun 18, 2014)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, voy pasando en limpio el esquema. la cosa quedaria asi....



Veo que has utilizado par diferencial de entrada con fuente de corriente constante drenada con transistor, la utilización de este tipo de dispositivos data de 1960/65.-
Dispositivos según Max Robinson : 
ver archivo fcct: A transistor
Pero también este tipo de dispositivo estaba anteriormente desarrolladado a válvula:ver archivo fccv
Chau f


----------

